# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage Davids 107 Normans Rd Wed 20th Feb 7:30-



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Host for the next evening 

David Newton




107 Normans Rd



Wed 20th Feb 7:30-9:00ish



Hi All,





Great to see any and all. If anyone wants to host a meeting as a change of scene then all you need to do is offer and it will happen.

Sorry about the late notice. Unfortunately my wife had a serious fall at home on Waitangi Day and has had an operation to plate her back to prevent paralysis. She also has broken her wrist and so is pretty sore all over from the rosebushes she fell into and the rocks she fell across. Consequently I really cant host the next couple of meetings here due to sheer busyness. Volunteers please.




Good to see all the new faces at the last meeting as well as those more familiar ones. 


As usual any and all persons are very welcome to attend. No matter what stage you are at in the conversion process we hope that by sharing the knowledge we have developed from owning and driving EV's we can make your EV less expensive with less uncertainty than ours have been..



Best regards

David Newton


----------



## eco-ants (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi David,

I'm very sorry to hear your wife had such a bad fall. I'm able to host the EV club in April, unfortunately I'm away mid March or I would offer to host it then.
See you at next weeks meeting, 
Ants
(electric daihatsu)


----------

